# EB 1333 ladies size mechanical movement



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

*EB 1333 ladies size mechanical movement*


View Advert


Hi

I'm after an eb 1333 mechanical movement to repair an old lighter/watch combo, just need a good balance so doesn't have to be a runner.

or if anyone knows of a direct swap I could use that would be fine too

Happy to trade or buy

wook









View attachment 11015





*Advertiser*




wookie



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

